# Reg Edit HELPP



## JordoGotIt (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm not sure where this thread is supposed to go 100%. Anyways, I deleted a file in Reg Edit.. and I messed up terribly. At first when I did it, I couldn't connect to anything requiring internet, said my connection was not private on google chrome, and I couldn't start up any apps. So, I restart my computer and I can't even get to the login area.. just tells me I have an error everytime. I've tried to factory reset, reset my pc to an earlier date, tried using a USB to repair windows.. it all just gives me errors.. I have a lot of things that mean a lot to me on my PC, anybody have any idea on options I may have? Thank you so much..


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

First we need to know your operating system please.

Secondly, what exactly did you delete in the registry. Is this something you found on the Internet and decided to try? If so, what was it supposed to accomplish?

Have you tried booting the computer to safe mode?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There's no need to post this problem THREE times. It's not going to get you help any faster.

We're not there, so you need to be more detailed and specific as to what you did in the registry.

If you have personal data(photos, music, documents, etc.) in your computer that means so much to you, it should've already been backed up to some external source.

If you're not aware of it, doing a factory reset will cause you to lose your personal data.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JordoGotIt (Jul 9, 2017)

flavallee said:


> There's no need to post this problem THREE times. It's not going to get you help any faster.
> 
> We're not there, so you need to be more detailed and specific as to what you did in the registry.
> 
> ...


Someone said they took my 2nd one down, and I didn't know if the first one was in the right place. Regardless, I'm not sure what I deleted 100%, I was trying to completely remove a program that I installed incorrectly. So I deleted a folder under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software(or System).. that worked, then I was instructed to delete another folder there and it was under the same location, I tried to delete it and it said that it couldn't be deleted, tried again, same thing.. So I'm pretty sure I clicked on the wrong folder and pressed delete and then all these things just went wrong.. 
P.S. I was going to back it all up after I did all of this, I thought system restore points would be enough for now.. not even those work


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry, I closed the wrong thread. I've merged the remaining two here.

Where did you get the information on which registry keys to delete? If we knew that perhaps we could see what might have gone wrong. Also, what was the program?

Are you able to boot to safe mode?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I deleted a folder under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software(or System).. that worked, then I was instructed to delete another folder there and it was under the same location, I tried to delete it and it said that it couldn't be deleted, tried again, same thing.. So I'm pretty sure I clicked on the wrong folder and pressed delete and then all these things just went wrong


 

Messing around and deleting registry entries without knowing what you're doing is like pouring gasoline on a fire to try to put it out.
Unless someone here has a miracle fix for your issue, I fear a Windows reinstall will be needed.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JordoGotIt (Jul 9, 2017)

Windows 10, it was for a mixing/mastering program(vst) called Waves used in a program called Fl Studio. It said to clear it off, that you need to go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Waves9.1 
And to delete HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/WaveShellvst(I don't know the exact name) 
I deleted one of them perfectly fine and then other wouldn't delete.


----------



## JordoGotIt (Jul 9, 2017)

flavallee said:


> Messing around and deleting registry entries without knowing what you're doing is like pouring gasoline on a fire to try to put it out.
> Unless someone here has a miracle fix for your issue, I fear a Windows reinstall will be needed.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


See the thing is how would I even do that? Do I need a repair CD, or what? I've tried using the repair on my USB to boot it and that didn't even work? Suggestions?


----------



## JordoGotIt (Jul 9, 2017)

I guess I'm fine with losing a lot of it because it's not hard to get back because my friends have a lot of it. The rest is just stuff I've spent a very long time on.. but if a fresh start means I can use my computer again.. then I'd rather that than nothing


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Assuming it's a factory-brand one and not a self-built one, what's the brand name and model name and complete model number of your computer?

What Windows version(XP, Vista, 7, 8.1, 10) and bit number(32, 64) did it originally come with?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JordoGotIt (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm not sure honestly, This computer has been rebuilt like 2 times, I don't think any of the parts inside are from when I originally bought the PC.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I'm not sure honestly, This computer has been rebuilt like 2 times, I don't think any of the parts inside are from when I originally bought the PC.


That doesn't help us any.
You probably should ask one of your friends to help you.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JordoGotIt (Jul 9, 2017)

I appreciate that Frank, but at this point I'm just asking how I can re-install windows? As in what do I need to do? If my friends were available I don't think I'd be here.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Consider:

If you haven't done a factory restore ( re- installation of original software )
your data should still be there.
If your data is valuable, consider using a bootable CD with a Linux distro like Puppy on it, to read the drive and copy and paste your data off of it to another usb drive.
Then do a fresh install.


----------



## JordoGotIt (Jul 9, 2017)

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Consider:
> 
> If you haven't done a factory restore ( re- installation of original software )
> your data should still be there.
> ...


So, I just insert the CD and then? Will it give me the option on boot? Also, any idea on how I may re-install windows?


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Download the Linux distro.
Burn it to a CD. Not the file, as an iso image.
That will be your os when it boots.
As such, you can then mount and read your hard drive to copy and paste your data to a different drive for backup.

As far as re-installing Windows 10, you'll have to do that from your copy of win 10 plus all the software you'll be needing for work and the Internet.


If that looks too daunting, pull the drive, put it in a usb cage, hook that up to another computer and c & P your data in that manner.
You'll still need to re-install Windows


----------



## JordoGotIt (Jul 9, 2017)

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Download the Linux distro.
> Burn it to a CD. Not the file, as an iso image.
> That will be your os when it boots.
> As such, you can the mount and read your hard drive to copy and paste your data to a different drive for backup.
> ...


Thanks a lot, seriously. One last question, I'm unable to even log on(even in safe mode) so I don't believe I can download anything. So, where can I purchase a USB cage? Or if you could link me to an example, that'd be wonderful. And by pull the drive you mean remove it from my computer, right?


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

After you get straightened out, it's a good time to learn about drive imaging.

Good luch.


----------



## JordoGotIt (Jul 9, 2017)

Johnny-be-Good said:


> After you get straightened out, it's a good time to learn about drive imaging.
> 
> Good luch.


Will do, can you link me to any USB cages?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Just an FYI I think what happened is that you deleted the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\*Wow6432Node* key in the registry which is one up from the second one you should have deleted.

The symptoms of that would be as you described.

There are recovery options to retrieve the data before reloading Windows as others are already helping you with. Unfortunately, my knowledge in that area is quite limited.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

JordoGotIt said:


> Thanks a lot, seriously. One last question, I'm unable to even log on(even in safe mode) so I don't believe I can download anything. So, where can I purchase a USB cage? Or if you could link me to an example, that'd be wonderful. And by pull the drive you mean remove it from my computer, right?


Since you currently have Internet access,
download Puppy here:
http://distro.ibiblio.org/puppylinux/puppy-tahr/iso/tahrpup -6.0-CE/tahr64-6.0.6-uefi.iso

USB drive enclosures can often be bought at at a computer store.
Online, Newegg is one source:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...cription=+usb+drive+enclosure&N=-1&isNodeId=1

*'And by pull the drive you mean remove it from my computer, right?'*
Yes.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Cookiegal said:


> .................
> There are recovery options to retrieve the data before reloading Windows as others are already helping you with. Unfortunately, my knowledge in that area is quite limited.


I've had personal experience in the past LOL!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Boot the computer with a windows 10 installation media
Your current repair usb by which I think you mean a recovery drive
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...3a5-a286-9e98f886d490/create-a-recovery-drive

will not repair or perform other certain functions if it is an earlier version of 10
Lets presume your recovery drive was made before the anniversary update
It will not work

Later editions can be used to repair earlier editions
When you boot the computer from the installation media be that made on DVD or USB
you then via repair your computer access the cmd prompt
then using a procedure I will explain when you post back you may be able to recover all your data
Which if the worse case scenario applies you then copy back to the new installation

In addition to the boot media you need a usb pen on which to copy your data to

This is very much a variant of the method described to you for using Puppy Linux or indeed the method of taking out the drive and accessing it on another computer

The added advantage of this method over Puppy is that we have other options from the install media to attempt recovery of the present installation
However that is less than certain it will work and we do not know until you have created the media booted the computer and see where we are going
Link for install media

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

you must ensure you select correct version of 10 eg Professional etc
correct bit version 32 or 64
correct language

Also you use create media on a different pc as you cannot of course create it on this one

If you decide to go straight for a clean install you simply follow the instructions and you will not need a product key PROVIDING that the existing install of 10 that you cannot access was a genuine authorised installation as the activation of 10 will be registered against the hardware hash of the computer on the Microsoft activation servers.

I am offline until approx. 1900 hrs UK time tomorrow Monday 10


----------



## JordoGotIt (Jul 9, 2017)

Cookiegal said:


> Just an FYI I think what happened is that you deleted the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\*Wow6432Node* key in the registry which is one up from the second one you should have deleted.
> 
> The symptoms of that would be as you described.
> 
> There are recovery options to retrieve the data before reloading Windows as others are already helping you with. Unfortunately, my knowledge in that area is quite limited.


Thanks a lot, seriously. Good to know, definitely not messing with reg edits again


----------



## JordoGotIt (Jul 9, 2017)

Macboatmaster said:


> Boot the computer with a windows 10 installation media
> Your current repair usb by which I think you mean a recovery drive
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...3a5-a286-9e98f886d490/create-a-recovery-drive
> 
> ...


Ill have to check with my friend(the one who installed windows for me), what happens if it wasn't a legitimate copy?
Also I need the latest or a later date of Windows 10 on the USB,for it to work? 
What difference is the USB Pen to a USB, assuming there is one?
Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome. Yes, the registry can be daunting and you have to be very careful. If in doubt in the future please come here and post what you want to do in the registry and we can help guide you through it or even provide a registry fix that you can simply import to make the changes. I enjoy working with the registry and have studied it extensively so that I could help people here.


----------



## JordoGotIt (Jul 9, 2017)

Cookiegal said:


> You're welcome. Yes, the registry can be daunting and you have to be very careful. If in doubt in the future please come here and post what you want to do in the registry and we can help guide you through it or even provide a registry fix that you can simply import to make the changes. I enjoy working with the registry and have studied it extensively so that I could help people here.


Alright, most definitely, I appreciate that.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

BTW, you're in good hands here. Just take it slow and follow the instructions carefully and precisely.


----------



## JordoGotIt (Jul 9, 2017)

Cookiegal said:


> BTW, you're in good hands here. Just take it slow and follow the instructions carefully and precisely.


Yeah I'm just not very intelligent in this area, everytime something goes wrong my friends have taken care of it, so I appreciate you guys dealing with my ignorance ..
I feel like getting a copy of windows 10 is going to be hard especially if my friend somehow got a copy that isn't legitimate..


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I sure hope it's legitimate.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, it might be too late for this however windows ten does a registry backup, it is similar to last known good, although this has been deprecated in windows ten. Usually the backups are made every 7 days. Now you can restore the registry using this backup, typically though it requires that you followed protocol and created a recovery disk.

Experienced people here will remember the Vista, Seven "repair your computer" option, this is what the recovery mode in ten is. Pressing the shift + restart button will open a diagnostic recovery, or from within 10, settings recovery, where you can access a command prompt do a startup repair and activate system restore, it is worth a try, startup repair may work. Unfortunately this diagnostic mode still uses windows, so windows\system32\config will be in use and you cannot access it.

If you did create a recovery disk (EVERYONE USING WIN 10 SHOULD) then boot from it, select command prompt.

Now in this mode windows is not loaded, instead a virtual ram drive is created and the windows OS is allocated a drive letter, it is often the c: drive, however not always (in Ten it is usually d: drive) so the first thing we need to do is find the OS drive, to do so at the command prompt which will be x: type:-

bcdedit <space> |find>space> "osdevice" (<space>, indicates you leave a space, do not type it, the | is called a pipe and can be fond above the \ key). Please type this exactly as it appears inc ", ie:- bcdedit |find "osdevice"

It will return os device....partition X (where X is a drive letter, use this letter in the following cmd's, lets assume it is d: )

At the prompt type:-

D: (press enter) the prompt is now

D:\>

1. Type *cd*<space>*D:\Windows\System32\Config* and hit Enter key.
2. Now type *dir* and hit Enter key. You should see a file RegBack and it's creation date, if this was before the problem proceed.
3. Type the following commands as follows and press Enter key after each.

*cd<space> RegBack *

*copy<space> *.*<space> c:\Windows\System32\config *

4. It should ask to overwrite existing files Y, N, ALL > type *Y, OR ALL,* and press Enter.
5. If _*all files were successfully copied *a _message is displayed, type *exit* to leave the command prompt and restart Windows.

NOTE:- you can also do this by taking out your hdd and putting it into a usb enclosure, and connecting it to another computer, OR slaving it to another computer. This way you do not need the recovery disk, if you have a ten os dvd, then booting from it and select "repair your computer" also works.


----------



## JordoGotIt (Jul 9, 2017)

It is legitimate, I should have it fixed soon, just gonna reinstall windows, if it doesn't go as planned should I come back with the results? Thank you so much everyone I appreciate you guys more than you all know


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We'd appreciate it if you'd report back either way. If something goes wrong those following this thread can help you. If it goes well and you succeed in reinstalling Windows 10 with no issues, it would still be nice to know.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If Windows 10 has previously been installed and activated in that computer, it should automatically activate after you reinstall it.

Depending on whether it previously had Windows 10 Home or Windows 10 Pro, make sure to reinstall the correct version.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Xsage (Jan 8, 2016)

Heads up, if you did want to keep all of your files, I'd go as far as to buy a new HDD or SSD and install windows and boot from that. Keep your damaged HDD as storage, you should be able to access all your files and documents on it.


----------

